# Made in North America & NAFTA



## jeaniusog (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi, if you are using NAFTA approved shirts like Alstyle 5301N can you write Made in North America on the tags? anyone have any insight on this? thanks in advance.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A country of origin is required on the label. North America is not a country. 

Whatever country shown on the Alstyle tearaway has to also be on your replacement label.


----------

